# Bike-Computer für`s Rhein /Main Gebiet



## syfk (23. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich heiße Michael, bin 40 und komme aus Dieburg. Heute brauche ich mal eure Hilfe Bezüglich Bike-Computer. Ich habe mir vor 2 Monaten einen Sigma DTS 2006 MHR (wireless) gekauft. Leider habe ich NUR Ärger mit dem Ding. Habe das Gerät schon zu Sigma gesendet. Die haben mir dann nach 5 Wochen einen Computer zukommen lassen, welcher im R/M-Gebiet funktionieren sollte. Aber ich habe immer noch Probleme damit.

Könnt ihr mir einen Tachometer empfehlen???  So zwichen 50 - 100 Euro würde ich zahlen.

VIELEN DANKE!!

Michael


----------



## x-rossi (23. August 2009)

warum sollte gerät x nur in regionen xy funktionieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. August 2009)

ich habe einen Sigma Rox, und der hat dieses "Rheinmainproblem" nicht mehr!
Ich bin begeistert von dem Teil, der ist wirklich eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau


----------



## bone peeler (23. August 2009)

@ X-Rossi und Syfk: Schaut mal hier


----------



## judyclt (23. August 2009)

VDO 1.0. Da Stuntzi den auch nutzt, kann der nur super sein.


----------



## fireflyer (23. August 2009)

@ x-rossi
weil der sendemast in mainflingen den 2006er von sigma stört (gleiche frequenz, der kriegt dann zu viele signale) und das beeinflusst halt das rhein main gebiet. 

@syfk
ich hatte auch probleme mit meinem, innerhalb von wenigen tagen!! hab ich ersatz bekommen, seitdem funktioniert alles.
da war irgendwas mit 12-S als serienkürzel, das is wichtig, ansonsten sehr genau an die montageanleitung halten, wenn du die seiten am lenker tauschst von rechts nach links wirds auch schon schwierig... frag mich net warum, war bei mir aber so, montageanleitung genau beachten und dann läuft die kiste. wär doch gelacht wenn das net klappen würde...

also meiner läuft seit fast 2 jahren einwandfrei und ich hab ihn jetzt noch nem kollegen empfohlen, der auch mit der 12-S version sehr zufrieden ist.
also kopf hoch, keinen neuen kaufen sondern evtl das ding nochmal neu in betrieb nehmen

@frau rauscher
die rox serie fängt aber auch erst bei über 100,- an



ich würd dir den 2006 mhr nochmal empfehlen und sagen, teste nochmal neu mit der montage


----------



## x-rossi (23. August 2009)

krass


----------



## Torpedo64 (24. August 2009)

syfk schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir einen Tachometer empfehlen??? So zwichen 50 - 100 Euro würde ich zahlen.


 
Am besten einen Cyclomaster. Da kann man nix falsch machen


----------



## Kulminator (24. August 2009)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Am besten einen Cyclomaster. Da kann man nix falsch machen



.. aber nicht die kabellosen Cyclos. Damit hatte ich auch richtig Probleme... jetzt bin ich auf Sigma (kabellos) umgestiegen - das klappt (bis auf Verbindungsprobleme in der Nähe von Bahngleisen) wunderbar...


----------



## syfk (24. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe den Tacho gestern/heute wieder komplett neu angebaut (Beschreibung genau beachtet).  Leider hat das Gerät wieder keine 100 % Funktion.

Auf der Rückseite findet sich die Nummer.

2519S-12-4L
ist das ein Rhein/Main-Komp. Gerät?? Kann das Ding doch kaputt sein. Es kommt im Wald darauf an, ob ich längs oder quer-Wege fahre?! Bei Querwegen (Sendemast in Mainflingen liegt rechts von mir) setzt das Ding aus. Auf Längs-wegen... keine Probleme...

Hat noch jemand einen Tip??

Danke

syfk


----------



## Adrenalino (24. August 2009)

Schon merkwürdig. Ich hatte den Ciclo HAC 4 drahtlos und habe aktuell den neuen HAC 5 - null Probleme mit der Übertragung! Auch bei/um Mainflingen nicht, da bin ich im Herbst und Winter zwecks Grundlagentraining oft unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (24. August 2009)

das Problem hat speziell Sigma!

beachte genau die Anbauanleitung! - die 45cm Höchstabstand waren bei mir die Fehlerquelle!


----------



## syfk (24. August 2009)

ich habe das Ding an der Gabel jetzt noch einmal versetzt. Der Sender sitzt jetzt genau unter dem "Bremsschuh". Höher kann ich das Ding nicht mehr setzen. Der Abstand zum Tacho (linke Lenker Seite) beträgt aber immer noch knapp 47 cm. Ich kann den Abstand nicht mehr verringern :--(


----------



## Arachne (24. August 2009)

syfk schrieb:


> ich habe das Ding an der Gabel jetzt noch einmal versetzt. Der Sender sitzt jetzt genau unter dem "Bremsschuh". Höher kann ich das Ding nicht mehr setzen. Der Abstand zum Tacho (linke Lenker Seite) beträgt aber immer noch knapp 47 cm. Ich kann den Abstand nicht mehr verringern :--(



Das Problem des zu großen Abstands hatte ich mal bei einem Polar. Da konnte man aber zum Glück den Sender so manipulieren, dass er zwar mehr Strom verbraucht, aber dafür halt mit größerer Leistung sendet. Sonst hätte ich mit dem auch nichts anfangen können...


----------



## fireflyer (24. August 2009)

das war was ich meinte, genaustens die anleitung beachten, wenige cm mehr abstand, und der funzt net mehr :-(

beim bremssockel hilft vllt etwas richtung speiche zu drehen, natürlich net dat er rasselt... den magnet dazu dann auch nach vorne oder hinten weg drehen um so den weg für die übertragung frei zu machen...
einfach mal austesten!!!

aber das mit dem längs ohne probleme und quer mit hört sich schon sehr merkwürdig an, kann ich fast net glauben. zur not mal die batterien checken...

was sagt er denn auf querwegen??? steigt er komplett aus oder macht er wirres zeuch oder was geht da ab???


----------



## sod (24. August 2009)

Mein Senf Dazu:
Ich betreibe verschiedene Cyclos erfolgreich im Rhein-Main Gebiet.
Die Radsender befestige ich generell am Hinerrad. (ca. 1m Abstand)
Trotz des größeren Abstands funktioniert das, bis auf gelegentliche Aussetzer an Bahstrecken, problemlos.

HAC4 und HAC5 finde ich von der Bedienung persönlich misslungen.
Aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache und sie liegen wohl ohnehin nicht im angegebenen Preisrahmen.
Mein alter CM628 ist allerdings top.


----------



## karsten13 (25. August 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Mein Senf Dazu:
> Ich betreibe verschiedene Cyclos erfolgreich im Rhein-Main Gebiet.
> Die Radsender befestige ich generell am Hinerrad. (ca. 1m Abstand)
> Trotz des größeren Abstands funktioniert das, bis auf gelegentliche Aussetzer an Bahstrecken, problemlos.
> ...



jetzt auch noch mein Senf 

denn mit den Cyclos (CM436M und HAC4) habe ich auch negative Erfahrungen gemacht: Die Saufen bei Regen garantiert ab und brauchen danach 1 - 2 Tage, bis sie wieder piep sagen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (25. August 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> .. aber nicht die kabellosen Cyclos. Damit hatte ich auch richtig Probleme... jetzt bin ich auf Sigma (kabellos) umgestiegen - das klappt (bis auf Verbindungsprobleme in der Nähe von Bahngleisen) wunderbar...


 
Das waren die älteren Modelle (CM4xxx), die bei Stromleitung anfällig waren und bei Nässe einen Tag brauchten, wieder funktionsfähig zu sein. Die 6er Modelle haben sich hinsichtlich dieser Schwächen gebessert.


----------



## Adrenalino (25. August 2009)

Ich scheine mit meinem alten HAC 4 und dem neuen HAC 5 echt Glücksgriffe gemacht zu haben. Der HAC 4 hat mehrere MTB-Maras bei Dauerregen und Befeuerung mit Matsch klaglos überstanden. Auch meine verregnete Transalp 2006 hat dem nix ausgemacht - an manchen Tagen hat es da von morgens bis abends geschüttet, der stand ständig unter Wasser, alles o.k.

Na und den HAC 5 setze ich seit letzten Jahr bei Triathlon ein. 2-3x/Woche Schwimmtraining, Wettkämpfe - alles bestens, kein Wassereinbruch!


----------



## Claudy (25. August 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ich scheine mit meinem alten HAC 4 und dem neuen HAC 5 echt Glücksgriffe gemacht zu haben. Der HAC 4 hat mehrere MTB-Maras bei Dauerregen und Befeuerung mit Matsch klaglos überstanden. Auch meine verregnete Transalp 2006 hat dem nix ausgemacht - an manchen Tagen hat es da von morgens bis abends geschüttet, der stand ständig unter Wasser, alles o.k.
> 
> Na und den HAC 5 setze ich seit letzten Jahr bei Triathlon ein. 2-3x/Woche Schwimmtraining, Wettkämpfe - alles bestens, kein Wassereinbruch!



Du Glücklicher .

Mein HAC5 war circa 5x bei Ciclo zur Reparatur bzw. ich habe mehrfach einen neuen bekommen (am Timmelsjoch abgesoffen, wollte nicht aus der Halterung, Batteriewechsel hat nicht gefunzt, Kabel am Interface defekt) .

Viele Grüße
Anke


----------



## Adrenalino (25. August 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Du Glücklicher .
> 
> Mein HAC5 war circa 5x bei Ciclo zur Reparatur bzw. ich habe mehrfach einen neuen bekommen (am Timmelsjoch abgesoffen, wollte nicht aus der Halterung, Batteriewechsel hat nicht gefunzt, Kabel am Interface defekt) .
> 
> ...



Schon krass was er für Unterschiede gibt. Aber das ist wohl überall so. Ich kenne ein paar Triathleten deren Gesichtsfarbe leicht ins violette tendiert wenn von Polar die Rede ist ( schei.. Dinger, nix funzt, man kann die Batterie net selbst wechseln usw ) andere wiederum schwärmen in den höchsten Tönen von Polar. Bei Ciclo das gleiche! Ich würde mir jederzeit wieder nen HAC 5 holen.


----------



## guuuude (25. August 2009)

Das passt zwar jetzt nicht so wirklich hier rein aber ich will keinen neuen thread aufmachen.

Fährt hier im Taunus jemand mit dem Garmin edge 705 rum? Funktioniert das hier guuuud?

Hintergrund ist das ich mich IMMER verfahre, gestern brauchte ich von der hohemark über Saalburg auf den Feldberg 32km 

Wenns hier gar nicht reinpasst vielleicht per PN?!

Gruss


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. August 2009)

Frag mal erdi aus dem Eisbärenthread. Der hat so ein Teil.


----------



## x-rossi (25. August 2009)

guuuude schrieb:


> Fährt hier im Taunus jemand mit dem Garmin edge 705 rum? Funktioniert das hier guuuud?


ich kenne jetzt 4 beiker, die mit dem 705 im taunus unterwegs sind, keine probleme. wenn du mehr wissen möchtest - Garmin Edge 705 [Teil 2]


----------



## guuuude (25. August 2009)

Hey,

ja erdi hat mir das auch per pn erklärt! Danke an alle beteiligten!!!!!


----------



## syfk (27. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Vielen Dank an alle die mir auf meine Frage geantwortet haben!!!!
Ich habe das Thema mit Sigma besprochen, und die senden mir jetzt einen 
1606L + Trittfrequenzmesser+ PC15 Uhr.


Nochmals DANKE!!

Gruß,
syfk


----------

